# Electronic Watch



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

I have told myself that I would never buy a battery powered watch, however over the last few hours, literally, I have gleaned a fascination for Electronic watches.

I never even knew they existed! Until a few weeks ago that is.

I like the idea of the hum, I like the original styling, I like the idea that I would be wearing something rare, I like the idea of a tuning fork, I LOVE the idea of a sweep second, because that puts the candles on the cake. I have seen thousands of watches, seen thousands of movements, not one has been "Electronic".

I want one, I see there is a Hamilton 'Masterpiece' on RLT sales. Very affordable. It is simple and I really like it.

If I want one, where should I start?

-Cheers

-A new convert.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi there,

Probably the best place to start learning more is Paul's (ElectroHawk's) excellent site:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/

Personally I blame Paul for my sad addiction to f300's .

There's a lot of reading there, have a hunt around for you favourite hummer.

A new page has recently appeared on the deskdivers site all about the Seamaster 120 f300. Again well written and a very informative read.

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SMf300.html

There's a brief history of the esa 9162/4 here, good reference for the cal numbers other manufacturers used, Omega cal.1250 etc.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~doensen/g2.html

After those just do a google search and see were it takes you.

The esa 9162/4 is a vastly under rated and misunderstood movement imho. I recently had my Seamaster f300 timed at +1.8 seconds a day, well within chronometer standards after 34 years and with little or no maintenance. Try that with a mechanical movement .

Hope this helps and I'm sure others will be able to guide you too. Any questions just ask and I'll try my best to answer.

Cheers,

Gary









P.S. Welcome to an elite core of hummer lovers














.


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Fantastic, thankyou for all the info. I am going to talk to my watchmaker today about them too









Hopefully in the not too distant future I will be wearing a shiney new rarity.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Amphibimoose said:


> Fantastic, thankyou for all the info. I am going to talk to my watchmaker today about them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your watchmaker won't touch an electronic movement and a lot unfortunately won't, try Keith Tilley. He recently replaced the crystal and checked out my Seamaster 120 f300. Top guy and a fellow f300 fan.

http://www.omega-f300hz.co.uk/index.html

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont forget that not all 'Electronic' watches are tuning forks.....

Thats what you will need to get if you want that fantastic smooth sweep....


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah yes cheers jasonm. I am pretty sure my watchmaker will work on them because he showed me an ESA electronic movement today...pretty sure it was ESA...

Edit: It looked pretty much the same as this one, and it was new, he had just got it in


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Amphibimoose said:


> Ah yes cheers jasonm. I am pretty sure my watchmaker will work on them because he showed me an ESA electronic movement today...pretty sure it was ESA...
> 
> Edit: It looked pretty much the same as this one, and it was new, he had just got it in


Common as muck those ESA 9150 / 9154 / 9157 and 9158s.







They were made in their tens of thousands and were used by most watch makers in the 1970s. Probably the first really reliable electronic movement although the Landeron 4750 was pretty good. But these ESAs killed off everything else apart from the tuning fork movements...and then quartz killed off both.









The 9150 and 9154 are much nicer to look at than the 9157 and 9158. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one's got that movement in it:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It does indeed... I have one in my Rotary Aquadve... it ticks more like an auto than a hummer...


----------

